

JQuery Case Study: How WordPress uses jQuery & jQuery UI - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/02/case-study-how-wordpress-uses-jquery/

======
CalmQuiet
For me (newbie to jQuery), the number of possible plug-ins & the decisions to
be made about which jQuery UI features are worth tapping... is rather mind-
numbing.

It's helpful to get an introduction to how folks as well-established as WP are
attacking it.

